

Elitism of start-ups - 2pointsomone
http://blog.varunarora.com/2013/elitism-of-start-ups/

======
afahim
I believe startups arise from a need - and that can be cool and funky, or it
can be something solving real problems. What matters is that humans will keep
innovating no matter what the field is

------
jennyjenjen
As shallow and horrible as it is, the author is going to lose some people
simply for using "start-ups" instead of "startups."

